# Aggression towards older dogs?



## milliethevizsla (Feb 5, 2015)

We have a 3 year old Vizsla female who has never showed any signs of aggression towards dogs/people previously. She comes from a reputable breeder with great lines. Recently, she has been instigating and attacking older dogs for what seems like no reason. We will be at the off leash dog park, she will walk up to the older dog and then attack. I typically separate the dogs, and her demeanor is such that she wants to go back and continue attacking said dog.

Any thoughts on training/behavior modification for this? Has anyone encountered this type of problem before?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Has she always been around new dogs?


----------



## milliethevizsla (Feb 5, 2015)

Yes


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Some dogs decide they just don't like other dogs. But you need to rule out anything medical, when a dogs temperament abruptly changes. I would have the vet do a full work up, including checking her thyroid levels. 

I would stay away from dog parks, as it's not fair to the other dogs. I would say she goes right back after the same dog, because she's still in that frame of mind. It takes them a few minutes, and distraction to change their mood. 

I would also look into some on lead group classes. That way she is still around other dogs, while you get this worked out.

Have you asked the breeder, how well her parents get along with unknown dogs?


----------

